# Pen Photography Article



## snowb46 (May 19, 2011)

I see some things have recently changed on the forum.  I was looking at some photography articles a few months ago getting ready to take some pic of my pens, but dummy me didn't save the article or just can't find it.

The article was talking about taking three different pictures with different settings and there was a link to a program that merged the photos together to give the pic more depth.  NOW I CAN'T FIND IT!

Does someone have a copy of the article???  Please post it if you have it. THANKS A BUNCH!!!!


----------



## turbowagon (May 19, 2011)

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?p=1086861


----------

